# Please help! built new computer, nothing on screen when I run it.



## crpm1589 (Sep 3, 2007)

I just built my own custom computer, but when I load it up, everything seems to be running, but nothing shows up on screen. Anyone know what might be wrong?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Post full system Specs including Brand/Model of PSU.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would start by swapping out the RAM. First re-seat each stick. Then, try running with one stick, then the other.

Make sure your motherboard speaker is connected and facing the right way. The speaker is polarized, so if it is plugged in but you hear no beeps, turn off the computer, turn the connector around, turn the computer on, and listen again.


----------

